# Buon Vino Mini Jet



## winemaker_3352 (Apr 4, 2011)

Has anybody ever heard of running hot tap water with citric acid through these filter pads to remove any pad fibers that might make it's way into the wine?


----------



## Doublestorm (Apr 4, 2011)

You just might be onto something here...

I know the instructions say to run water through to minimize any off flavour given off from the pads in the first little bit of filtering...the concept of using citric acid might not be a bad idea! We use citric acid at work as a first step in doing a quick clean of our RO membranes (350 gal/minute RO system)

I might play around with that and see what happens. I have a turbidimeter here and I could measure the turbidity of the unfiltered citric acid (mixed with distilled water)...then the turbidity of the acid after filtering for 30 seconds, 60 seconds, 90 seconds and 120 seconds....that would give a pretty good indication of how much (if any) fibers, color, etc it is removing. I'd also be interested to see if the turbidity goes up...how long and how much is required before it comes back down again. That would indicate how long it would need to be filtered for until it gets to it's clearest point.

Edit: I also have a colorimeter...I'll run the samples through the colorimeter as well. The colorimeter (as the name implies) may give a better indication of any color being stripped from the filters.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 4, 2011)

I know with the Vinbrite filter it tells you to run about a gallon of water through it forsy for fiber wash out, dont know about the citric acid.


----------



## btom2004 (Jul 29, 2020)

Never use hot water from the tap. It contains germs. Only use distilled water and the citric acid& potassium metabisulphite in the water.


----------



## salcoco (Jul 29, 2020)

normally you soak the filter in a citric acid solution then install and run clear water through them


----------



## Newlyretired (Jul 30, 2020)

If you are using municipal treated water it is treated to remove bacteria, in addition depending on the temperature in hot water tank bacteria will be killed, just let the tap run.
distilled water will have not bacteria when produced but once it is cooled and depending on bottling and storage conditions it can contain significant levels of bacteria as it contains no anti-microbiological additives.


----------

